# Flights to UK - advise



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

YES I posted simular before... but didnt really get much help..

Anyway, looking at the following...

Myself and my Wife flying from Dubai 2nd April to Birmingham
Flying back on 9th April.
On SAME flight my wifes parents flying with us on 9th and then them flying back on say 18th, or 19th, or 20th. Anyway around there.
Im open to options on stop overs or whatever, obviously prefer direct. 

Can go to and from London if needs be but wanted to avoid it.

Looked at tons of airlines, search sites everything...
I dont get how emirates to birmingham in 2008 was around 2,200 AED and in 2009 it seems to be double. its really strange.

Me thinks Dubai is broke and trying to claw money back hmmmm... 

Please someone suggest something useful...

As all in all am paying for 4 people on return, I need a reasonable value...

I found Air France going from uk to dubai and back at like 300 GBP, but for other way it was like 600 GBP, strange...

Whoever can help, I will buy them, erm a mars ice cream bar....

Or same value haha


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

try Cheap flights: compare prices, find airline tickets - Skyscanner

my first try for you has Lufthansa at 269 gbp, turkish airlines at 255gbp and quite a few others around 300gbp.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats 269 each way!!!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> YES I posted simular before... but didnt really get much help..
> 
> Anyway, looking at the following...
> 
> ...


Stevie

Have a look at KLM. Myself, mother in law and 3 children are coming out to visit hubby in Feb and they were 297 return each. Now before you get too excited we are flying from Glasgow via Amsterdam - Have done this before and have had no problems Amsterdam is pretty good - enough to keep you going for a few hours. Don't know whether they fly from Birmingham or even London but I'm guessing if they fly from Glasgow and Edinburgh they must from others.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Thats 269 each way!!!


I'm so sorry......I'll try harder next time 

Look, you clearly aren't going to find 300 quid returns without being a bit creative.

Try looking at say Dubai to Athens or Cyprus then Ryanair or Easyjet home. 

Or use Skyscanner to identify routes and airlines and then hit their websites, you can get better deals.

Or finally, as has been suggested previously, get cheap singles back then cheap returns back to dubai.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

qatar airways into london 1900dhs


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

dallan said:


> Stevie
> 
> Have a look at KLM. Myself, mother in law and 3 children are coming out to visit hubby in Feb and they were 297 return each. Now before you get too excited we are flying from Glasgow via Amsterdam - Have done this before and have had no problems Amsterdam is pretty good - enough to keep you going for a few hours. Don't know whether they fly from Birmingham or even London but I'm guessing if they fly from Glasgow and Edinburgh they must from others.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit


Stevie

Had a look for you on KLM they do fly to Birmingham - your parents flights from 9th to 18th is 575 GBP for both but yours and your wifes are more expensive app 6420 AED!!! Sorry


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Me thinks Dubai is broke and trying to claw money back hmmmm...


You finks correct!

​Check out www.expedia.com that's where I always check for flights...

-Joey


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I know, the parents one is fine, but for some reason going FROM Dubai is stupid and like doubles... god knows why......! grrrrrr this place gets worse


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Yeah I know, the parents one is fine, but for some reason going FROM Dubai is stupid and like doubles... god knows why......! grrrrrr this place gets worse


This is invaribly the case. To my knowledge it always has been.The smart thing to do is to initially get a return flight to Dubai and then each time you are flying UK-DXB-UK which is cheaper even when you factor in the cost of changing the date of return flights.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> This is invaribly the case. To my knowledge it always has been.The smart thing to do is to initially get a return flight to Dubai and then each time you are flying UK-DXB-UK which is cheaper even when you factor in the cost of changing the date of return flights.
> 
> -


That's what I did, not just an amazingly handsome chap me you know


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bolton Liar!!! cant believe you would lie so much!!!
Hey I emailed you Massey and you were coming up with a plan for me?!?!?!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Bolton Liar!!! cant believe you would lie so much!!!
> Hey I emailed you Massey and you were coming up with a plan for me?!?!?!


I ain't lying Notts boyo - that's what I do, unfortunately I can't magic you back to the UK so you can take the outbound flight.

I do have a plan, just haven't emailed you it yet.

Although the cheapest route is via Heathrow, then train to Nottingham - no getting around that. I have to do it when I go home as it's twice the price to fly straight into Manchester.

If you want the breakdown then I'll Email it you.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

email email!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

p.s i meant lieing about your good looks!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

ETIHAD ETIHAD ETIHAD!!!!!!

The standard price of a Heathrow Abu Dhabi return flight is 260 quid and it's direct And they're a great airline (better than Emirate imho). It's less than an hour's drive from AD to Dubai and you can get cheap flights with Easyjet to London.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh and whatever you do, DONT fly with BA. I had a horrible flight back yesterday and they lost my bags too.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Oh and whatever you do, DONT fly with BA. I had a horrible flight back yesterday and they lost my bags too.


I like BA, they always keep me topped up with wine on the night flight back - sends me right off to sleep 

Online Check-In, Hand Luggage Only & E-Gate card - SORTED!!

Have you got your bags back?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

UK - Dubai - UK is not a problem...

Its from here to UK and return that is...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

[QUOTEHave you got your bags back? [/QUOTE]

Not yet  The flight was awful. We sat on the tarmac for 3 hours at LHR then had to change plane (God it was freezing!). Then 2 hours in to the flight 4 of the 6 toilets broke. We had 2 toilets for 180 people so they stopped serving food and drink. Plus my headphone socket was broken.....Never again.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I like BA, they always keep me topped up with wine on the night flight back - sends me right off to sleep
> 
> Online Check-In, Hand Luggage Only & E-Gate card - SORTED!!
> 
> Have you got your bags back?


Crazy,

What is the process/deal with the E-gate card? I guess I don't understand it. What is it's purpose? And is there a cost?

I plan to do some major traveling this year and wonder if it is sometime I might look into.

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Crazy,
> 
> What is the process/deal with the E-gate card? I guess I don't understand it. What is it's purpose? And is there a cost?
> 
> ...


E-Gate Card speeds up Check-In and then Passport Control on the way back. It's available to anyone with a residency visa and all you need is:

1. Passport
2. 200AED 
3. Passport Photo.

They can do it at the airport on the day you travel and it is on the first floor in Terminal 1 near the Costa Coffee.

Speeds things up LOADS!!!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> E-Gate Card speeds up Check-In and then Passport Control on the way back. It's available to anyone with a residency visa and all you need is:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. 200AED
> ...


Thanks for the info!! Might need to get one.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> YES I posted simular before... but didnt really get much help..
> 
> Anyway, looking at the following...
> 
> ...


Hello, do not know if your question has been answered. I have visited Dubai every 3 months to visit my husband and he always buys my ticket from Dubai (he preferes paying by AED) thru the travel agents Nakheel. We have found out that it is a lot cheaper to buy it from Dubai and that Qatar airways from Manchester are very competitive tho you have to pass by Doha. There is another travel agency which I have used - can't recall their name but they do have an office in Ibn Batuta Mall and are also quite competitive. Hope this is of help


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are a member of the Emirates Skywards they are doing most European detinations for around 1500 dhs plus 5000 airmiles. Air France have offers through Paris to Heathrow (didn`t check BHX) for about 270 quid. Haven`t checked KLM but they are usually competitive and if you fancy a real gamble I believe Bagladesh Airlines fly DXB - LHR daily too.


----------

